# Happy New year! What's your resolution this year?



## NCWoodArt (Dec 31, 2012)

Less than 24 hours left in 2012 what is your resolution(s) for 2013 going to be?
*
Here is my top 10- in no particular order:*
1. Learn to play guitar
2. Lose 20 pounds
3. Eat healthier
4. Be better father & husband (spend more time with kids, take wife out a date at least twice a month)
5. Better plan & execute projects in wood shop
6. Random acts of kindness (daily)
7. Maintain positive attitude at home & work
8. Help my wife do more household chores (ouch this one will be hard!)
9. Clean & organize work shop
10. Get all my wood inventoried & on a spreadsheet with wood type, size & what I paid for it or trade value

Bill


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2012)

Make it to 2014- I try to keep it simple............


----------



## healeydays (Dec 31, 2012)

. Get my Austin Healey finished and back on the road
. Learn basics of turning
. Find access to a drum sander
. Get out to AZ to do a little prospecting


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2012)

I have ABSOLUTELY resolved not to make any resolutions.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2012)

phinds said:


> I have ABSOLUTELY resolved not to make any resolutions.



I make daily resolutions all year long except on New Year's day, when I take a break from it and rest. 

Actually I don't make resolutions ever I just bounce around like a steel ball bearing in a pachinko machine and enjoy the ride. 

:irishjig:


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 31, 2012)

healeydays said:


> . Get my Austin Healey finished and back on the road
> . Learn basics of turning
> . Find access to a drum sander
> . Get out to AZ to do a little prospecting



Mike, 

Not far from my home (about 15 miles ) is one of the best placer sites in the whole country, the San Domingo wash up by Wickenburg, AZ Jump on out here.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 31, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> > . Get my Austin Healey finished and back on the road
> ...



My FIL had a trailer in Indian Springs?? not to far from Wickenburg in the 90's


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 31, 2012)

healeydays said:


> . Get my Austin Healey finished and back on the road
> . Learn basics of turning
> . Find access to a drum sander
> . Get out to AZ to do a little prospecting



hey mike you in the gpaa been huntin yella stuff for years want to get to stanton az and california next theres nuggets out there then nome alaska thats where its at  duck


----------



## scrimman (Dec 31, 2012)

1. Lose 30 lbs in the next year.
2. Be more human.
3. Better time management.
4. Sell one guitar I made.

That should do it.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 31, 2012)

I think that a lot of New Years resolutions are pointless. Most folks don't have any intention of keeping them. I made one a while back that I thought was realistic. I made a resolution to myself that I would pay special attention to respiratory health in the shop and I can say that I have pretty much stuck to that resolution. This year, my resolution is also safety oriented. A resolution to take no shortcuts when it comes to safety in the shop with no exceptions. I think that resolution is a little more realistic for me and one that I will keep. I like my digits right where they are. Happy New year everyone.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to try to lose a litle weight . Got a start on it already. Dr. said in need to eat more veg. and fruit. So I got a Carrot cake and some Blueberry pie. I like veg. and fruit .


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 31, 2012)

To follow a simple creed;

'Do my best and commit the rest...'


----------

